# don't give up



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

For all the new guys young or old male or female don't give up on shooting slingshots if you can't hit the target find out what you are doing wrong. Best ways of finding out is shooting partners,video,mirror after all if you came here looking or have a slingshot that got you started then keep at it and have fun.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i couldn't agree more


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup! Keep at it, some things take time. Man, is it worth it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you learn to shoot a slingshot you will shoot everything else better. So many variables with slingshots makes shooting everything else seem easy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent admonition, Ghost!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Complete agreement with OP and all posts to this thread. Best advice going,right here when it comes to slingshots.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You Bet..Being 70yrs old..I have shot slingshots most of my life..then do too a couple medical set backs..for a few yrs gone by..this past year I started again..

long hard struggle to redevelope the arm musles for strengh again..when told I would not be able to use 1 arm or too have limited use...Well let me tell you

straight out..Do not give up...keep shooting only if for 30 minutes..you will get stronger & better...as of today March 29 2014 I am about 85% in arm strength

the shooting of the slingshot really help me out...as I can atest to a great can killer..hitting now 9/10 shots every time...I will give up when they pry the shooter out

of my had when I pass away~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Never give up on anything!!! Remember there is no try, There is only do. 

Pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Every body will always be bad starting out, but it is like sports. you have to keep practicing to get better.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you feel discouraged and want to quit this little story will help.


----------

